# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الزاوية تكشف اسباب اقامة مباراة المريخ والاتحاد في الثامنة مساء

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزاوية تكشف اسباب اقامة مباراة المريخ والاتحاد في الثامنة مساء

تجاوز الاجتماع الفني  لمباراة الاتحاد مدني والمريخ  الازمة التى حدثت بشان زمن المباراة  فقد طالب نادي الاتحاد عبر سكرتير النادي محمد الطيب بضرورة ان تلعب فى المباراة  فى الساعة الخامسة عصرا  وتمسك بهذا الحق باعتبار ان المباراة هى مباراة نادي الاتحاد , بينما اوضح سكرتير الاتحاد الاستاذ معتصم عبدالسلام بان نادي الاتحاد لم يخاطب رسميا  الاتحاد المحلي لخوض المباراة عصرا على الاطلاق  وانه اتفق مع نادي المريخ ولم يخاطب الجهات الرسيمة , وان المباريات فى مدينة مدني تقام فى الاساس مساء , واذا كان نادي الاتحاد يريد ان يخوض المباراة  عصرا فكان عليه ان يخاطب الاتحاد المحلي بهذا الشان وبعد تدخل السيد رئيس الاتحاد الاستاذ طارق سيد احمد  وبعض اعضاء الاتحاد المحلي تم الاتفاق على اقامة المباراة فى الساعة الثامنة مساء كما كان متفق فى السابق .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد مدني: الاتحاد العام وجهنا بعدم السماح بنقل مباراة المريخ والرومان

اكد الاستاذ معتصم عبدالسلام سكرتير الاتحاد  المحلي  مدني بان مباراة المريخ والاتحاد مدني لن تكون منقولة عبر التلفاز واضاف: لم اتلق اي اخطار من الاتحاد العام بشان نقل المباراة ، مبينا انه تلقى اخطار من قبل الاتحاد سابقا بمنع البث نظرا لوجود متاخرات للاتحاد طرف القناة الناقلة.


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اتحاد مدني: الاتحاد العام وجهنا بعدم السماح بنقل مباراة المريخ والرومان

اكد الاستاذ معتصم عبدالسلام سكرتير الاتحاد  المحلي  مدني بان مباراة المريخ والاتحاد مدني لن تكون منقولة عبر التلفاز واضاف: لم اتلق اي اخطار من الاتحاد العام بشان نقل المباراة ، مبينا انه تلقى اخطار من قبل الاتحاد سابقا بمنع البث نظرا لوجود متاخرات للاتحاد طرف القناة الناقلة.










ناس النيلين عايزين ينقلوا ملح و للا الفهم شنو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تاكد ان المباراة الساعة الثامنة مساءا اخر كلام

 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*هرجلة وجهجهة في كل خطوة .. معقولة يا ناس !!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ونحنا ذنبنا شنو يااتحاد معتصم والتلفزيون ماداير يدفع لي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*كلام زي ده ما يحصل إلا في السودان ...
                        	*

----------

